# Is it rude??



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

There are no ranges around me that I have been able to find that rent guns. Ok so here is the question. I go to an outdoor range to shoot and there are usually 5 -20 other people there. Since I have wanted to buy a .40 and I am not sure if I am going to like it I have wanted to shoot one first. So Would it be or is it rude if you are at the range and ask a fellow shooter to shoot their gun? Thanks in adavance.

:smt114


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

caseyj said:


> There are no ranges around me that I have been able to find that rent guns. Ok so here is the question. I go to an outdoor range to shoot and there are usually 5 -20 other people there. Since I have wanted to buy a .40 and I am not sure if I am going to like it I have wanted to shoot one first. So Would it be or is it rude if you are at the range and ask a fellow shooter to shoot their gun? Thanks in adavance.
> 
> :smt114


If I'm on my outdoor range and someone else is shooting along with me and looking or inquiring about my guns, I have no problem letting him/her try my guns so long as they have displayed the requisite measures of safety that I consider adequate while I have watched them on the range. I first go over the features of the gun if they are different from what he/she is shooting. Then, I start them off with an open slide or cylinder and let them load and lock it for use, making sure they engage a safety if relevant.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

It's fairly common with the group I go shooting with. It's polite to provide your own ammo.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I see no problem with this as long as he/she shows that they are safe and really interested in the firearm. Be polite and ask questions many shooters will offer to let you try out the firearm in question. I have seen all kinds at the range that just scare me. I might even want to fire something that he/she has. It works boyh ways a lot of times I know it does for me (I love to shoot anything especially something I haven't shoot before.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Usually if you get into a conversation with the people, you will get a feel for them and they will for you...Obviously you don't want to be shooting and see a couple people walk up and start shooting and then you say "hi..my name is ____ is that a ____? Wow...can I shoot it?

I like many others here would gladly offer to let someone shoot one of my guns if the seemed to be gun saftely conscious and not reckless in any way...If they inquire about my gun(s) and act interested, I would gladly ask them if they would like to shoot it and try it out..usually they would ask if I would like to shoot what they are shooting...I have seen my fair share of people who just act stupid (young guy acting all cool with his girlfriend, shooting gangsta style or two guns at once, etc)...I would say 95% of the people who shoot where I do are responsible good friendly people..

Willy


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Start the conversation with:

"Sorry to bug you, but I really like your gun. In fact, I'm thinking about buying one just like it, but I haven't been able to find one to shoot first. How do you like yours???"

If he does not offer the gun to you to try at that point, he does not want you to shoot it.

If at that point he says: "Here! Shoot a mag through it, you'll love it!", you're fine.

I've let half a dozen guys shoot my guns, and I've shot tons of other guy's stuff too. Shooters love to brag and compare their toys. But like a woman.... lead with a compliment.

Jeff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

One thing I'll add is if you do shoot someone else's gun, offer a few bucks for the ammo you just shot off. A lot of guys will refuse, but it's the polite thing to do.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Start the conversation with:
> 
> I've let half a dozen guys shoot my guns, and I've shot tons of other guy's stuff too. Shooters love to brag and compare their toys. But like a woman.... lead with a compliment.
> 
> Jeff


:smt023 That's really very nice of you! :smt1099

Not too many guys on the range I go to would actually engage you in conversation and I guess they're trying to :buttkick: steer away from having to lend their handguns ..

I do make it a point to compliment another shooter on their skills and I sometimes pick up some good tips..


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You are all much nicer than me. If someone I did not know came up to me at the range and asked to shoot my gun, I would most likely give them a dirty look and ask them to get lost. I am very particular about who I let touch my guns, and I would have to know someone pretty well first before I would allow the person to shoot any of my firearms.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that what most have mentioned is pretty sound advice. I shoot on my own property, so it doesn't apply to me. I have been to a range once or twice, and I would let someone try my guns so long as they aren't idiots...


----------



## wedged (Oct 25, 2008)

I was the local LEO range and a Deputy was admiring my XDm. I asked him if wanted to try it and he gladly accepted. At the same range, I've tried friends weapons and they've tried mine. You just have to ask nicely or admire and wait for an offer.


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!! :smt066


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> One thing I'll add is if you do shoot someone else's gun, offer a few bucks for the ammo you just shot off. A lot of guys will refuse, but it's the polite thing to do.


i agree, last time i got out to the outdoor range there was only one other guy out there and we started talking after i had put one mag through my g29 and he was asking what model it was and i told him and he was curious about the 10mm. 10mm rounds ain't cheap, but he had a walther pps .40 and i figured why not add another to my list that i've shot so i made the offer to load up 5 rounds for him if he'd do the same for me.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't think it was rude at all but who knows how others will react.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

Same here.. Don't ask for my bike, my gun or my lady.



Ptarmigan said:


> You are all much nicer than me. If someone I did not know came up to me at the range and asked to shoot my gun, I would most likely give them a dirty look and ask them to get lost. I am very particular about who I let touch my guns, and I would have to know someone pretty well first before I would allow the person to shoot any of my firearms.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

After talking to them for a while, I always offer to let them try my gun and most times they will ask if I want to try theirs. By doing so I have had some pretty good conversations at the range and made some good friends.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

caseyj said:


> There are no ranges around me that I have been able to find that rent guns. Ok so here is the question. I go to an outdoor range to shoot and there are usually 5 -20 other people there. Since I have wanted to buy a .40 and I am not sure if I am going to like it I have wanted to shoot one first. So Would it be or is it rude if you are at the range and ask a fellow shooter to shoot their gun? Thanks in adavance.
> 
> :smt114


First of all, you made my heart leap by your asking if it were rude. So many folks today have no inkling of propriety or courtesy. You have been taught manners.

Asking is never rude. Its the proper thing to do. Shooting another's gun is not like asking to share his toothbrush. Hopefully, you met someone of equal courtesy.

Bob Wright


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck man. try the advice and let us know what happens!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> First of all, you made my heart leap by your asking if it were rude. So many folks today have no inkling of propriety or courtesy. You have been taught manners.
> 
> Asking is never rude. Its the proper thing to do. Shooting another's gun is not like asking to share his toothbrush. Hopefully, you met someone of equal courtesy.
> 
> Bob Wright


I'm with you Bob... it's a very personal experience. I'd say that striking up a conversation with someone about their guns is a great idea. Asking to "see" it, aka hold it, is a good step in the right direction. If someone is willing to let you shoot it, they'll offer to let you shoot it. I've had people come up to me and ask to shoot my 5.7 pistol and I say sure, go right ahead. Then they proceed to shoot 20 rounds out of it at $0.45 a round with no consideration for cost. Every time I've shot someone elses gun, I fire 2-3 rounds at most. Keep that in mind. I guess I could have just loaded 2-3 rounds and then let them shoot it, but then I'd look like some sort of cheapa$$ and that usually turns the conversation sour.

So, in review..

1. Strike up a conversation
2. Ask to see it
3. Hand it back and if they offer to let you shoot it, be mindful of expense.
4. Reciprocate the offer with your guns.

Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most the time if I'm at a range and someone starts talking to me and says something like "That's a good looking gun" I'll over to let them see it. If the appear to know what they are doing then I'll offer to let them shoot a mag. Most gun people I know are pretty much the same. You act like you have some manners and some sense then you should be able to approach someone and strike up a conversation with them. 

I'm with you Bob on the manners thing. I see mostly out of younger people today that manners and a small amount of respect seem to be dying fast. It is nice to see someone asking about range etiquette before they attempted a trip out is refreshing.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd let someone run a mag through one of mine if they:

Politely started a conversation with me about it first. "Awe, that's a sweet gat dawg, lemme try it out." ain't gonna cut it.
Showed a bit of knowledge regarding the gun and gun safety
Supplied their own factory loaded ammo.


----------



## jvette (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess I have a different idea about how I treat my guns. I'm the type who cleans his guns after each range secession. I take top care of my equipment and in turn don't lend them out to anyone. I once saw a guy looking at another guys gun at a range and he dropped it on a concrete floor. That was enough for me.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Anyone who I do not know does not get to shoot my guns, and aside from range rentals, I don't ask anyone who I do not know to shoot their guns. I don't think it's rude to ask though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

walleyerich said:


> I would let a good looking woman shoot my gun -but that would be it. I would suggest buying your own guns. If you can't afford to play then find a different hobby.


I don't think money is is issue. Moe a little market research before he drops a bunch of money on a gun that he might not like after he gets it.

We all can't or don't want to buy a bunch of guns to find one they like.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

walleyerich said:


> I would let a good looking woman shoot my gun -but that would be it. I would suggest buying your own guns. If you can't afford to play then find a different hobby.


Little harsh, don't you think? I let a guy at the range shoot my $2300 Les Baer Custom on Sunday. No big deal. Didn't think twice about it. It was worth seeing the big grin on his face. We need more people on our side, not less.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

walleyerich said:


> You are right. My bad. If someone wants to shoot my .44 caliber Palmetto, then I will let them. It is a great gun.


What is your obsession with having to mention your ".44 caliber Palmetto" in practically all your posts? We get it. You own a ."44 caliber Palmetto. Enough already!!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> What is your obsession with having to mention your ".44 caliber Palmetto" in practically all your posts? We get it. You own a ."44 caliber Palmetto. Enough already!!


:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have shot guns belonging to 'strangers,' and allowed them to shoot mine, many times. It all has to do with the rapport you establish with them while you are taking turns shooting.

I have only rarely met other shooters who were rude or 'stand-offish,' and I leave them alone. If they are friendly, safe, and show interest in one of my guns, I will usually offer to let them shoot it, and more often than not they will, and then let me shoot theirs.

I have met a lot of nice folks on the shooting line.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't think money is is issue. Moe a little market research before he drops a bunch of money on a gun that he might not like after he gets it.
> 
> We all can't or don't want to buy a bunch of guns to find one they like.


Who needs a bunch of guns... just buy yourself a .44 caliber Palmetto, they're the best guns ever made, didn't ya heard?:anim_lol:

Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Who needs a bunch of guns... just buy yourself a .44 caliber Palmetto, they're the best guns ever made, didn't ya heard?:anim_lol:
> 
> Zhur


:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*.....shoot my stuff?*

Depends....

Do I know you? Are you here alone or with someone I know?

You ever shot 'one of these' before?

Have you ever shot anything before?

Are you certified? Or certifiable. 

*

Last thing I'm doing is handing my Alaskan (or any of my guns) over to a stranger. Esp in SoCal.

I'd very politely decline. Hurt feelings are better than a dead me or...

If I knew you, no problem. Here's how it works. Blam away.

Also- If I am not on the firing line shooting, *I have no biz in front of the big red line*. I'd ask the range-master to deliver your question during a session break etc... at least that's how it works where I shoot and how I was raised. Wandering the line can get you the boot.

No offence intended.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Interesting topic. I tend to agree with talking to people and showing a genuine interest but let them offer to let you try one of thier guns instead of asking. By just being freindly and showing interest you should be able to pick up on their attitude pretty quickly. Judgeing from the multitude of different responses here I would think the same would apply on any typical shooting range. Some guys would look at you like you were insane for even asking and others would be thrilled to help you out. The rest would fall some were in the middle.

If I did not know the person I would tend to be more concerned about safety and can they handle it than my lord what if they damage my weapon or cost me a small fortune in ammo. Then again I'm not shooting a pair of custom Wilson Combats or Ed Browns worth as much as my truck either. Is it rude? I guess the best answer is it is situational.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Who needs a bunch of guns... just buy yourself a .44 caliber Palmetto, they're the best guns ever made, didn't ya heard?:anim_lol:
> 
> Zhur


Look, if you *WANT* to shoot my *.44 caliber Palmetto,* just say so:anim_lol::anim_lol: .44 caliber Palmetto Jealousy is just an ugly color on anyone :smt082:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

